# Refind - trouve pas une partition EFI



## jettero (24 Février 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé une distribution linux sur mon disque dur. Depuis El Capitan j'ai tenté d'installer Refit, mais j'ai vu que ça n'était plus supporté. j'ai donc installé Refind et j'ai lancé ./refind-install depuis une console en root. Après l'install il me dit :

Warning : roor device doesn't have an EFI partition

Je ne suis pas assez spécialiste pour comprendre ce que me dit ma machine. Je peux accéder à mon installation linux en maintenant la touche Alt enfoncée. Mais sur une ancienne machine j'avais Refit et c'était bien plus agréable.

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

Salut

Comment est partitionné ton disque principal?
Que te renvoie sous Mac os X le terminal quand tu tapes les commandes :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list
*
Regarde aussi ceci : https://sourceforge.net/p/refind/discussion/general/thread/00a4d29b/


----------



## jettero (28 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Comment est partitionné ton disque principal?
> Que te renvoie sous Mac os X le terminal quand tu tapes les commandes :
> ...




Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse. En fait à force de chercher j'ai trouvé une solution : j'ai d'abord créé une partition étendue assez grande depuis Gparted de linux et ensuite ai copié mes partitions mac, réinstallé Refit et ça marche. 

Sauf que Refit est très très lent avant de proposer le menu de démarrage. Je vais poster un nouveau sujet, peut être y a-t-il un réglage à faire ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Février 2016)

jettero a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse. En fait à force de chercher j'ai trouvé une solution : j'ai d'abord créé une partition étendue assez grande depuis Gparted de linux et ensuite ai copié mes partitions mac, réinstallé Refit et ça marche.
> 
> Sauf que Refit est très très lent avant de proposer le menu de démarrage. Je vais poster un nouveau sujet, peut être y a-t-il un réglage à faire ?


Bizarre comme solution. Refind s'installe normalement dans la partition EFI et c'est tout.


----------



## jettero (29 Février 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Bizarre comme solution. Refind s'installe normalement dans la partition EFI et c'est tout.



Je te l'accorde, c'est bizarre. Sauf que je n'ai pas réinstallé ma station mac, j'ai simplement recopié les partitions Mac depuis mon disque d'origine. Bref, ça marche


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Février 2016)

jettero a dit:


> Je te l'accorde, c'est bizarre. Sauf que je n'ai pas réinstallé ma station mac, j'ai simplement recopié les partitions Mac depuis mon disque d'origine. Bref, ça marche


N'est-ce pas le principal.


----------

